# Ipad 2?



## AshV (Dec 28, 2012)

look at the mini also


----------



## TheGrizz (Sep 16, 2011)

I would recommend a lifeproof nüüd case for the iPad. Makes the device completely water and dust proof, but leaves the screen exposed, so you might want a separate screen protector just for that.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

A.Murrill said:


> Thanks for the advice. I love my iPhone and iPod so I think I'm gonna go with the ipad, but I'm about to go upgrade it to the 4 with continuous Internet instead of wifi.


Yeah if you have the iPhone it wouldn't make any sense to get anything other than the iPad. iCloud will work between the two, along with "find my iPhone or iPad". I use them both quite a bit, not one problem with the iPad so far. I downloaded Picasa and use it for a web album of all my work. Do you have the third generation iPad2? With the retina display? Your pictures will look way better on it than with the first iPad2.


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

CarrPainting said:


> its called Cydia. Best app hands down for any iphone/ipad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get that magnet away from my ipad


----------



## A.Murrill (Nov 25, 2011)

I ended up with a 16G 3rd generation on my phone plan. So far so good. I have tried a bunch of the apps you guys recommended. I also bought Estimator app. It works great too. Im loving it.


----------

